# Helm nach Sturz ersetzen?



## LStrike (29. Juli 2013)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,

es ist passiert, was einmal passieren musste.
Ich bin gestern mit meinem Cross-Bike auf regennasser Fahrbahn weg gerutscht und gestürzt.
Das ganze ist bei etwa Tempo 30 auf einer leicht abschüssigen Straße passiert.
Dabei bin ich mit dem Visier meines Alpina FB2.0 auf den Asphalt aufgeschlagen, wobei das Visier sofort abgesprungen ist und ich ein ganz kleines Stück mit der Helmseite weiter auf dem Asphalt gerutscht bin.
Am Helm ist äußerlich fast nichts zu sehen. Es ist von innen auch nichts zu sehen, keine Risse oder Dellen im Styropor.
Nun stellt sich mir die Frage, Helm sobald wie möglich austauschen oder die Saison noch zu ende bringen. Ich nutze den Helm jetzt seit 2 Jahren, das Fabrikationsdatum ist, wenn ich mich recht entsinne 2011 oder 2010.

Grüße
Markus


----------



## basti313 (29. Juli 2013)

Weg damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MatzeMD (29. Juli 2013)

Entsorge das Teil, ohne Kompromisse. Ist besser, beim nächsten mal schützt er vielleicht nicht mehr.


----------



## berkel (29. Juli 2013)

Risse sieht man nicht unbedingt sofort. Ich hatte nach einem Sturz mehrere Risse im Helm die nur beim seitlichen Drücken (kaum) sichtbar wurden.
Wenn es ein Aufschlag war dann besser den Helm ersetzen.


----------



## LStrike (29. Juli 2013)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten. Habe es mir schon fast gedacht.
Bin froh, dass das Ding ein Visier hatte, sonst hätte ich eine "Gesichtsbremse" gemacht.  

Endlich einen Grund gefunden für nen neuen Helm ;-)
Dann werde ich mal die Tage schauen gehen was es so feines gibt.

Hoffe nur, dass der Vorbau inkl. Lenker nicht verzogen ist, sah gestern schon fast danach aus ;-(


----------



## wieman01 (29. Juli 2013)

Korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch informiert bin, aber Helme sollten sowieso alle 3 Jahre oder so erneuert werden (weil sich der Kleber löst, etc.). Daher ist der Schaden in diesem Fall limitiert, ein neuer Helm wäre sowieso bald fällig.


----------



## myinspiration (29. Juli 2013)

Ich würde es nicht riskieren. Das Teil hält nicht noch ein zweites Mal so gut. Man weiß auch nicht, ob da ein Haarriss in der Plastikschale ist und bumms ist der Kopf eingedellt beim nächsten Sturz. 
Kann dir jetzt auch gerade keinen Tipp geben, wo du super Qualität zu Minipreisen bekommst. Aber beim Kopf sollteste nich sparen.


----------



## LStrike (30. Juli 2013)

Sparen werde ich nicht, aber 50 sollten wohl ausreichend sein.
Ich werde mir mal die üblichen verdächtigen von Alpina und Uvex oder Giro anschauen. Da wird schon etwas passendes dabei sein.


----------



## americo (30. Juli 2013)

> Korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch informiert bin, aber Helme sollten sowieso alle 3 Jahre oder so erneuert werden (weil sich der Kleber löst, etc.). Daher ist der Schaden in diesem Fall limitiert, ein neuer Helm wäre sowieso bald fällig.


klingt zwar irgendwie ganz vernünftig, trotzdem halte ich dies v.a. für eine aussage der helmhersteller und ihrer diversen "klientel".
offiziell gibt hier wahrscheinlich kein hersteller eine klare empfehlung heraus, oder?

je nach hersteller sollte sich aber nach 3 jahren weder helm noch kleber etc. lösen...

interessant finde ich übrigends, dass ein großteil der händler 2-3 jahre alte helme verkaufen, egal ob im internet oder vor ort.

letzte woche war ich bei einem großen radlcenter in R und wollte mir pads für meinen alten giro e2 kaufen. 
als ich der verkäuferin das alter meines helms gesagt habe, hat sie mir auch sofort zu einem neuen helm geraten.

beim durchschauen hab ich dann entdeckt, dass dort durchaus der ein oder andere helm mit fabrikationsdatum 2011 rumlag...


----------



## wieman01 (30. Juli 2013)

americo schrieb:


> klingt zwar irgendwie ganz vernünftig, trotzdem halte ich dies v.a. für eine aussage der helmhersteller und ihrer diversen "klientel".
> offiziell gibt hier wahrscheinlich kein hersteller eine klare empfehlung heraus, oder?
> 
> je nach hersteller sollte sich aber nach 3 jahren weder helm noch kleber etc. lösen...
> ...


Ja, das stimmt sicherlich. Ich frage mich auch, wo da die Wahrheit liegt und was "Propaganda" der Hersteller ist. Ich als Laie kann man das nicht beurteilen. 

Jedoch macht den diversen Materialien Hitze wie auch UV-Strahlung im Laufe der Zeit zu schaffen. Daher ist ein Helm aus dem Ladengeschäft sicher geschützter als ein Helm im Einsatz. Plus man hat im Laufe der Zeit dann doch immer wieder kleinere Unfälle, oder man lässt den Helm versehentlich fallen, etc. Daher ist ein Austausch wahrscheinlich nach ein paar Jahren sinnvoll.

Wo da die Grenze liegt, ist mir selbst nicht klar. Doch nach 4 Jahren verabschiede ich mich von meinem alten Helm, weil ich kein "gutes Gefühl" mehr habe. Vielleicht ist das der beste Indikator.


----------



## zett78 (30. Juli 2013)

Beim Kauf immer auf den Aufkleber mit Produktionsdatum im Helm achten!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mssc (30. Juli 2013)

americo schrieb:


> klingt zwar irgendwie ganz vernünftig, trotzdem halte ich dies v.a. für eine aussage der helmhersteller und ihrer diversen "klientel".
> offiziell gibt hier wahrscheinlich kein hersteller eine klare empfehlung heraus, oder?
> 
> je nach hersteller sollte sich aber nach 3 jahren weder helm noch kleber etc. lösen...
> ...



Ich denke, diese "Empfehlung" hatte vor 20 Jahren sicher seine Berechtigung, heutzutage, mit der Entwicklung der Lacke, Harze, Fasern usw., ist ein Helm nach 3 Jahren sicher nicht am Ende.
Die Hersteller wären aber dämlich, wenn sie zB sagen würden "unsere Helme halten 7 Jahre".. 

Mein Vater hatte einen (Motorrad-)Helm mit Carbon-Schale, teilweise in Sichtcarbon ausgeführt. Nach 5 Jahren hat man dann erste Spuren gesehen, der Klarlack war vergilbt, rund um die Fasern waren feine Risse (keine Ahnung ob im Harz oder Lack), die Hartplastikteile (Belüftungsschieber) waren spröde usw... Ist aber eben schon über 15 Jahre her...


----------



## Balkon Klaus (30. Juli 2013)

guck mal ob du im zuge eines crash replacement verbilligt einen neuen helm bekommst. würde diesbezüglich mal beim hersteller nachfragen


----------



## Mommy (30. Juli 2013)

Ich kann mich nur meinen Vorrednern anschlißen. Ein neuer Helm muss her!


----------



## LStrike (31. Juli 2013)

@Balkon Klaus
Da werde ich doch bei Alpina mal anfragen. Habe aber wahrscheinlich den Kaufbeleg nicht mehr.


----------



## Federkern (31. Juli 2013)

Du musst den Helm sofort ersetzen. kann aber sein, dass Du vom selben Hersteller billiger einen neuen bekommst, weil sie Kunden halten wollen. Ging bei meinem Giro so...


----------

